# Firearms "accessories"?



## GTS225 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hey, has anybody gotten themselves some legal "accessories" for their weapons?

I ask because I've put myself on the "grid" for sure, now. Had a sports show this past weekend, and sprung for a Dakota Silencer for my rimfire rifles. Yeah, it's expensive, but totally legal. $535 for the silencer, $200 for the federal tax stamp, and another $60 for the state stamp.
I opted for an ownership trust, rather than personal ownership, as I can add people I trust to it, and they share ownership of the silencer. In that way, it can be passed to my heirs rather than be confiscated and destroyed upon my death.

Still need to have the barrel threaded, and the official paperwork hasn't come back, but I see no problems with it.

Hopefully, the political climate won't take a sharp downturn and change everything around on me.

Roger


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 22, 2019)

My best friend has 3. He did the trust as well. Pretty neat shooting a .22 that is quieter than my pellet gun.


----------



## GTS225 (Mar 23, 2019)

lovedr79 said:


> My best friend has 3. He did the trust as well. Pretty neat shooting a .22 that is quieter than my pellet gun.


*********************************************************************************************
Yep.....subsonic round out of a bolt gun, to avoid the supersonic crack of the bullet passing through the air, and you won't disturb any other squirrels when you take a shot.
Won't do as well on my .17, as I don't think anybody loads a subsonic round for it.

Roger


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 23, 2019)

Noisiest parts are the firing pin hitting the back of the casing and the round hitting the backstop.

Too late now if you've ordered it, but if you're shooting rimfire I hope it's one you can take apart and clean. I know the Thompson Machine ISIS-2 is multi-caliber compatible and you can unscrew the end caps to remove the baffles to clean them after using it with dirtier rimfires. It's nice, a 9mm suppressor has the same threading as you would find on a .22 and works just as well on the .22 as it does on the 9mm...giving you multiple options for the same unit.

Unfortunately - CT decided that even little .22lr semi-auto pistols with threaded barrels are evil assault weapons of death and banned them, so now I have to carry a library of paperwork with me anywhere I want to shoot.


----------



## GTS225 (Mar 23, 2019)

onthewater102 said:


> Too late now if you've ordered it, but if you're shooting rimfire I hope it's one you can take apart and clean.


*******************************************************************************************

It is. They had another for rimfires, and it was lower priced, but both end caps don't unscrew. The one I sprang for will completely disassemble for cleaning.

Roger


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 23, 2019)

Don't be alarmed if that tax stamp takes the better part of a year to come through. I think mine took about that long give or take.


----------



## GTS225 (Mar 24, 2019)

Interesting how the government takes so long to get something done, but when you're supposed to do it, it's demanded right now.

Roger


----------

